# cooler para laptop casero



## ivanel93 (Feb 27, 2010)

hola, pues nesesito su ayuda eh visto video en you tube pero no se si este foro es correcto pero bueno, es una duda mas, para hacer un cooler casero con 2 ventiladores y el cable usb usando los cables rojo y negro, pues al parecer es todo pero eh visto algunos que dicen que tienen que 12v o 8v y si hacen ruido y demas pero no se, eso que tiene que ver, tanto es que pues preferi hacerlo en casa a comprarlo y gastar dinero ya que la economia no anda muy bien  pues nesesito su ayuda si me podrian ayudar gracias.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 28, 2010)

La tensión la puedes obtener de los pines 1 y 4 del conector usb y conectar los ventiladores de 5v en paralelo. Supongo que deberán ser ventiladores de bajo consumo porque la placa-base puede estar en riesgo.

Mas información http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml

PD. No entiendo para que les ponen esas cosas a las laptops. Si fueran necesarias vendrían de serie


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

W3B0NC1T0 dijo:


> La tensión la puedes obtener de los pines 1 y 4 del conector usb y conectar los ventiladores de 5v en paralelo. Supongo que deberán ser ventiladores de bajo consumo porque la placa-base puede estar en riesgo.
> 
> Mas información http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml
> 
> PD. No entiendo para que les ponen esas cosas a las laptops. Si fueran necesarias vendrían de serie



Si si las venden, de diferentes diseños, y hasta con lucecitas y bases para plumas o chucherias.


----------



## shanta (Feb 28, 2010)

las ponen para que no se caliente damasiado la laptop pues cuando consumes mucha memoria como en los jueos se caliente la tarjeta y se puede desoldar


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si si las venden, de diferentes diseños, y hasta con lucecitas y bases para plumas o chucherias.



Si ya sé que las venden. Las he visto. A lo que me refería es a que no vienen incluidas con el portátil y en el manual de instrucciones no recomiendan su uso. En mi opinión, son accesorios de dudosa utilidad que ponen en riesgo la integridad de la mother y ...elevan el consumo de energía y por ende, contribuyen al calentamiento global 



			
				shanta dijo:
			
		

> (...) cuando consumes mucha memoria como en los jueos se caliente la tarjeta y  se puede desoldar



Los procesadores, chips de video, etc vienen con temperaturas máximas de trabajo, y sensores que las desconectan antes de que se dañen. No creo que un chip levante temperaturas como para fundir la soldadura ¿o sí?

Saludos


----------



## shanta (Feb 28, 2010)

pues a un amigo tien una hp de pntalla tactil y solo pasa jugando entonces se desoldaba los socket que van la al pantalla


----------



## ivanel93 (Feb 28, 2010)

pues ano les entiendo mi pregunta fue si necesito algo mas para alimentarlo o que es mejor ala corriente de la laptop o ala corriente electrica(con transformador) sii suelo usar programas que la calientan demasiado y pues me preocupa asi que necesito sabes si m falta alfo aprte de los 2 ventiladores y la corriente algo asi nose como reguladores o cosas asi gracias ! (ya se que las venden y estan muy caras, lo que no quiero es gastar tanto dinero en esas cosas y fabricarlo mas barato)


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

Pues tu tienes la respuesta...


> sii suelo usar programas que la calientan demasiado y pues me preocupa asi que necesito sabes si m falta alfo aprte de los 2 ventiladores y la corriente algo asi nose como reguladores o cosas asi gracias !


De todas formas, usaras esa base de manera estacionaria, asi que no debes tener inconveniente de poner su propia toma de corriente, con un transformador tal cual sugieres, y asi no arriesgas tu equipo.

suerte!


----------

